# Couple of ??'s



## Little Moon

I am toying with the idea of making soft cheeses and freezing them. Has anyone done this successfully? Any tricks I need to know about? Do you flavor them before you freeze or after? I am thinking Chevre, Framage Blanc Queso Blanco etc.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## jdranch

I know people freeze chevre - I personally think it tastes a little different than fresh chevre, but it doesn't taste bad imo.


----------



## eam

I often freeze just a plain old vinegar cheese for the winter when my goats are dried off. It's still great in lasagne, cheesecake, as a cheese spread zipped in the food processor with herbs, etc.


----------



## debmac

I freeze chevre- just plain. Not as good as when fresh, but better than none.


----------



## Little Moon

Thanks everyone for your replies. I will be making and freezing some cheese  a batch of cheese takes up less room in the freezer than a gallon of milk 

Anne


----------



## nightskyfarm

Remember to remove as much air as possible of the cheese will dry and get flakey. I vacuum seal all my frozen Chevre. I form logs and freeze on a tray, the vacuum seal. Thaw slowly in the fridge.


----------



## Dorit

Is it better to freeze cheese or freeze milk and then defrost and make cheese? thanks Dorit


----------



## Laverne

My cheese book says to not add salt to the soft cheese for freezing so I dont' do it. I don't know why, maybe the salt makes it separate or weep after thawing.


----------

